

Google Files Sizzling Answer to Oracle's Amended Complaint - jgershen
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20101111114933605

======
JVerstry
I am no lawyer, but Google is raising some valid points, especially on the
'patentability' of some of Oracle's inventions. It's no grasping at straws.
Oracle has to close some gaps here. It ain't going to be easy. Devil (and
pounding capacity) is in the details.

------
cameldrv
It's not sizzling. It's more like grasping at straws. Not that I'm on Oracle's
side, but by my armchair lawyering, Oracle's going to pound them.

